# Stopping Tear out on Pine



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm looking for a solution … I'm going to be cutting 12" wide pine board on s table saw and I don't want anymore tearouts…

I read a couple of solutions and I'm wondering if taping the board with tape at the point of entry and exit will work.. Other tried and tested options are most welcome

Thanks
Ed


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

A better saw blade would be the best option. If you are using the one that came with the TS that is likely the biggest cause. You could also try attaching a sacrificial board to the one you are cutting with double sided tape. It's not the best solution but it will stop the tear out caused by the blade blasting out the end of the cut.

Maybe try raising or lowering the blade so that the gullets between the teeth work more efficiently (center the gullet) and that might help as well. Masking tape could help, but it's not a real fix.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I know it's not pine, but I just got done cutting a whole lot of DF for my new bench top and vise jaws. I used Freud rip/crosscut blades and a ZCI, and backed up the piece on crosscuts. Cuts were very clean.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Try a zero clearance throat plate on your saw table. A dedicated rip blade (thin kerf) is also recommended. I use a Freud, but they are a bit spendy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Must me a saw blade or saw set up issue. I don't get tear out when ripping pine.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to ask what is your method for cross cut? Are you using the fence, miter gauge or panel sled?
Is the fence, miter gauge or panel sled square to the blade?
Does the miter gauge have a backer and is it or the sled set for a zero clearance cut at the blade?
If you're using a panel sled and it is -0- to the blade then it doesn't matter if the insert is -0- or not.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to respond back Ed, I was under the impression that you were *ripping* pine boards. If you are crosscutting, ignore my initial response. Build yourself a crosscut sled (2 runners)!! You'll never regret it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I would cut it with a sliding miter saw with a cross cut "fine cut" blade with a backer. I cut cedar and pine and fir like this all the time. I never cross cut on my table saw so I have a rip blade that gives me glue up ready cuts there.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Crosscut blade like others have said. You shouldn't get any tear out as long as you feed into the blade slowly. Tear out comes from teeth taking too big of a bite. That won't happen with a good crosscut blade.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

As many has said, a good x-cut blade and definitely need a zero clearance throat plate.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that I realize your crosscutting and not ripping.

When I cross cut on the table saw I use a backer board on the exit side of the stock. It the same idea of using a backer board with make cope cuts for cabinet doors on the router table or shaper. Never have a problem with the entry cut …...


----------

